# Holset HX52 on a 16v?



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

I am planning on building a bored 9A with a worked head and running a hx52
what size injectors?
what rods?
what pistons?
500whp should be no problem right? ( i have never built a 16v)
am i missing anything? 
Autronic SM4
HX52
2.1L 9A block
ported/polished head
tubular exhaust manifold with a divided outlet
Tial 44mm wastegate
Rallye Golf intercooler
2.75" boost piping


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

What intake manifold do you plan on running?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Darryl Jenks)*

Use a bigger/more efficient/better flowing intercooler
If running a divided manifold, use 2 38mm wastegates instead of the 44mm
That turbo is probably way too big for your application


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Darryl Jenks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darryl Jenks* »_What intake manifold do you plan on running?

I would like to run this one


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
That turbo is probably way too big for your application

define "my application"
what if i wanted say 750hp, would it be the right size then?


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

is that same as this?
http://rpm-tuning.com/en/turbo...e.htm
looks different?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
define "my application"
what if i wanted say 750hp, would it be the right size then?

You said you wanted 500whp... a properly built 16v will do 500+whp on race gas. 750hp is stretching it, but doable... 
I'm not too sure on the specs of the HX52, but from what I remember, it's big. You're probably better off going with a GT4088R or S366 for that kinda power.
Also, if you want 750hp, get yourself a nice flowing intake manifold... the one in the pic is chopped RS2, right? Those are not the greatest flowing things out there...


_Modified by sp_golf at 1:59 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Also, if you want 750hp, get yourself a nice flowing intake manifold... the one in the pic is chopped RS2, right? Those are not the greatest flowing things out there...

_Modified by sp_golf at 1:59 PM 2-5-2009_

any recommendations on a good manifold?
that whole vr6 SRI debate thread makes it hard to determine if its even worth it (for power)..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Darryl Jenks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darryl Jenks* »_
any recommendations on a good manifold?
that whole vr6 SRI debate thread makes it hard to determine if its even worth it (for power)..

Honestly I can't think of any off the shelf 16v short runner worth buying. RMR and Monster-Turbo/J&R made the nicest units IMO, the rest were nothing special for the most part. RMR stopped making them(although they made a run of 25, of which a few may still be available thru Wizard-of-OD/INA. Monster-Turbo owes a bunch of people money and seem to have disappeared for now.
If you want to make big power, a good intake manifold is obviously worth it. I run a modified 20v manifold with very short runners. In theory, it's crap, but I love my power band with it.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darryl Jenks* »_is that same as this?
http://rpm-tuning.com/en/turbo...e.htm
looks different?

Yes I think so
maybe they make 2 different ones?

_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
You said you wanted 500whp... a properly built 16v will do 500+whp on race gas. 750hp is stretching it, but doable... 
I'm not too sure on the specs of the HX52, but from what I remember, it's big. You're probably better off going with a GT4088R or S366 for that kinda power.
Also, if you want 750hp, get yourself a nice flowing intake manifold... the one in the pic is chopped RS2, right? Those are not the greatest flowing things out there...



yeah 500whp daily
750hp on weekends








Find me a GT4088R or S366 brand new for less than 1K.....
Any recommendations on intake manifold?
The one I posted is a custom made one my RPM in Germany
Requirements:
must me functional
must look pretty


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

bbm's manifold is pretty good imho


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_bbm's manifold is pretty good imho









no numbers to back it up.. stock or euro probably is better?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Requirements:
must me functional
must look pretty









Must flow very well if you want 750whp...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I'm not too sure on the specs of the HX52, but from what I remember, it's big.


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda-Tech* »_
67mm inducer and 99mm exducer Compressor which flows approx 85lbs/min. 16cm^2 exhaust housing 

Thats a pretty big turbo for a 16V, should be gnarly.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I am planning on building a bored 9A with a worked head and running a hx52
what size injectors?
what rods?
what pistons?
500whp should be no problem right? ( i have never built a 16v)
am i missing anything? 
Autronic SM4
HX52
2.1L 9A block
ported/polished head
tubular exhaust manifold with a divided outlet
Tial 44mm wastegate
Rallye Golf intercooler
2.75" boost piping

Get in contact with Issam or Killa,Killa has some rods for you good for 800hp and etc.piston youll need low compression wtv brand you prefer.
Youll need allot more things then you think.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

what size injectors?
- 1000cc 
- Bosch 044 fuel pump
what rods?
- Brute (killa), Pauter or Scat
what pistons?
- JE or Wiseco
500whp should be no problem right? 
- 500 whp is pretty easy
am i missing anything? 
- Cams will help, you can make 500 with stock though
Autronic SM4
- Yup
2.1L 9A block
- 2.0 crank and 83mm piston = 2008cc, will be plenty
ported/polished head
- Make sure the porter knows what he is doing
tubular exhaust manifold with a divided outlet
- not 100% necessary for only 500 whp(T3 will do fine), but *strongly recommended for 650+ whp
HX52
- Dont know anything about this turbo, to compare a Garrett 3076 will be fine for a solid 450whp and a GT35R will do for 550 whp.
Tial 44mm wastegate
Rallye Golf intercooler
2.75" boost piping
- All OK


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_what size injectors?
- 1000cc 
- Bosch 044 fuel pump
what rods?
- Brute (killa), Pauter or Scat
what pistons?
- JE or Wiseco
500whp should be no problem right? 
- 500 whp is pretty easy
am i missing anything? 
- Cams will help, you can make 500 with stock though
Autronic SM4
- Yup
2.1L 9A block
- 2.0 crank and 83mm piston = 2008cc, will be plenty
ported/polished head
- Make sure the porter knows what he is doing
tubular exhaust manifold with a divided outlet
- not 100% necessary for only 500 whp(T3 will do fine), but *strongly recommended for 650+ whp
HX52
- Dont know anything about this turbo, to compare a Garrett 3076 will be fine for a solid 450whp and a GT35R will do for 550 whp.
Tial 44mm wastegate
Rallye Golf intercooler
2.75" boost piping
- All OK



Thats what I was looking for
Thanks Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I''l be in contact


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Thats a pretty big turbo for a 16V, should be gnarly.

It arrived, big is not the word
I am calling it GIGANTIC!!!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

pictures?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_pictures?

once I find my camera
It makes a GT35 look like a T3


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That compressor map reminds me of a GT45... You will be flirting with compressor surge.
I think it's too much turbo for that motor... but that's just my opinion.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
It arrived, big is not the word
I am calling it GIGANTIC!!!










Well, if Honda guys can use them then why cant we? The logical answer: because we dont have honda engines








http://www.homemadeturbo.com/f...951.0


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
It makes a GT35 look like a T3










a GT35 is a T3.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_That compressor map reminds me of a GT45... You will be flirting with compressor surge.
I think it's too much turbo for that motor... but that's just my opinion.

Actually from what I have found is it is closer to a GT40 or GT42
that map is actually the HX52 pro, i have a regular HX52

_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
a GT35 is a T3.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brilliantyellowg60)*

I'm worried about this turbo, I'm getting tired of tuning lag monsters. Not really tuning, but they run like crap at the track. 
If you only want 500 whp, just get a 3076R. Great street turbo. 
If you want 750 whp, trust me when I say you are far better off with a 600 whp setup with a good powerband. 
Max effort - I'd do a divided t4 manifold no question. Then get even a used 4088R or BW S362. you'll thank yourself later. Or check if the precision 6262 is available with a T4 divided. its a great turbo for cheap.
Plan B - keep it a T3 flange and do a T3/T67 H.O.
Believe it or not, the correct divided t4 setup with the correct cams and timing will "spool" as good as the T3 setup. 
By the way, the 750 whp on a 16v is not a stretch. There have been 850 whp 16v's. the RWD corrado from P.R. that went 7.36 at 178 mph was a 16v making 800+ whp. 
The 16v is just like any other VW setup. You're not going to get 750 whp out of a 550 whp setup. 
If you do everything smaller than a Honda because you "know its not going to rev/spool/make power like a Honda" - then that is the thinking that is keeping the VW's from making big power in the first place. 


_Modified by lugnuts at 10:38 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_I'm worried about this turbo, I'm getting tired of tuning lag monsters. Not really tuning, but they run like crap at the track. 
If you only want 500 whp, just get a 3076R. Great street turbo. 
If you want 750 whp, trust me when I say you are far better off with a 600 whp setup with a good powerband. 
Max effort - I'd do a divided t4 manifold no question. Then get even a used 4088R or BW S362. you'll thank yourself later. Or check if the precision 6262 is available with a T4 divided. its a great turbo for cheap.
Plan B - keep it a T3 flange and do a T3/T67 H.O.
Believe it or not, the correct divided t4 setup with the correct cams and timing will "spool" as good as the T3 setup. 
By the way, the 750 whp on a 16v is not a stretch. There have been 850 whp 16v's. the RWD corrado from P.R. that went 7.36 at 178 mph was a 16v making 800+ whp. 
The 16v is just like any other VW setup. You're not going to get 750 whp out of a 550 whp setup. 
If you do everything smaller than a Honda because you "know its not going to rev/spool/make power like a Honda" - then that is the thinking that is keeping the VW's from making big power in the first place. 

_Modified by lugnuts at 10:38 PM 2-14-2009_

QFT


----------



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdub)*

i agree with kevin on the fact that this turbo is just a lag monster. i have a 3082R good for 600HP. it will spool quicker than a 35R and get almost as much power. 550WHP is all you need really. if you want to go 750 then when you bring it to the track, unless you have an AMAZING tranny... cause the VW tranny's might as well be glass... and can get really good traction... front wheel drive is difficult with that... then 750HP will spin em for ever/break trannys all the time.
kevin's rocco make something like 550.. as a guesstimate, and runs in the low 10's high 9's. i know it is a full drag car and light as a feather but im just making a point that it IS possible to have too much horsepower. 
if you want a fast a$$ car its all about power to weight ratio, and getting traction.
IMO 500-600 Wheel HP is good for a very fast car....


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FlightOfTheRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlightOfTheRabbit* »_ AMAZING tranny... cause the VW tranny's might as well be glass... and can get really good traction... front wheel drive is difficult with that... then 750HP will spin em for ever/break trannys all the time. 
 
O2M maybe









_Quote, originally posted by *FlightOfTheRabbit* »_
if you want a fast a$$ car its all about power to weight ratio, and getting traction.









Traction Brakes stuff and he will have lots of it. He barely like driving anything front wheel drive...





















































































Since we know he loves beer


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fulleloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fulleloaded* »_ 
O2M maybe








Traction Brakes stuff and he will have lots of it. He barely like driving anything front wheel drive...





















































































Since we know he loves beer

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_It arrived, big is not the word, I am calling it GIGANTIC!!!









IMHO the HX52 is not the turbo for your goals. It will make the power yes, but will be very laggy. There are dsm guys making 600+whp with the HX40 and the .70 BEP housing. Even the H1E with the .70 hotside would get you 600whp - they both flow somewhere in the upper 60lb range. Neither the HX40 or H1E will outflow the .70 a/r hoursing (HX35's have made 500+ whp with it as well). The HX52 is for the 600-800whp range and compares to the gt4092 or gt42 - the thing flows over 80+ lbs..lol. I honestly think you would love the HX40 or WH1E on the BEP .70 a/r housing and it will have a useable pwrband as well.


_Modified by vw_dred at 6:12 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (vw_dred)*

I think that exhaust V-band is a weird size too. If im not mistaken, the guy from that thread i posted above had to mill down something to get a standard one to fit, or he had to order a special v-band from Holset (sorry i havnt read that thread in a while).


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I think that exhaust V-band is a weird size too. If im not mistaken, the guy from that thread i posted above had to mill down something to get a standard one to fit, or he had to order a special v-band from Holset (sorry i havnt read that thread in a while).


That is not even an obstacle. 
I can use a lathe and mill whenever








The guys in Puerto Rico are doing 800+ every day
I know this one is on alcohol, not my path, but I am not opposed to running race gas if that's what it takes
FYI I am not really looking for a drag car, yeah I will run it down the strip on occasion, but I really want a street/highway monster
I already have a turbo car with instant torque and hp
While it is fun, replacing transmissions monthly sucks








Body: VW Corrado 1994
Motor: VW 2.0 16V(1992) Transmision: Jerico Air Shifter 5spd
Diferential: Mark Williams 4.56
Turbo: Custom Turbo Midtech, AZ
Cams: Custom Midtech, AZ
Engine Management: Autronic SM4
Ignition System: Autronic CDI500R
Engine Builder: CJ Machine Shop and Head Way Performance, NY
Engine Tuner: Omar Acevedo
Fuel: VP Alcohol M1
Owner: Victor Colon
Wheel Base: 100''
Tire:32x14
Weigh: 1950 w/Driver
Horsepower:800+


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

these guys have a lot of info on Holsets
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forum....html


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Yellow_bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yellow_bunny* »_these guys have a lot of info on Holsets
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forum....html

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Dsmtuners.com* »_You DO want this turbo if you're looking at a gt4294r or gt4202r.


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

Pro52 is a huge ass turbo for 16v. 
A buddy of mine has one in his 2.2 20v, and it gave 806 hp at 1.8 bar. Spools up like a sauna.
Unit on the compressor map is not lb/min afaik. Still, pro52 is a solid 850-900hp turbo.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_Pro52 is a huge ass turbo for 16v. 
A buddy of mine has one in his 2.2 20v, and it gave 806 hp at 1.8 bar. Spools up like a sauna.
Unit on the compressor map is not lb/min afaik. Still, pro52 is a solid 850-900hp turbo.

I am an amateur, I just have the HX52, not the HX52 PRO
So it flows a bit less


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I am an amateur 

Reading that at work gave me a good laugh.:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*

So you got this thing running yet?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_So you got this thing running yet?









Still gathering parts


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Still gathering parts

















like a battered wife, coming back for more.......


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
like a battered wife, coming back for more.......


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Finally people catching up with Honda Tech


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*

last night i was thinking that I am going to run both an A/A IC and a A/W IC in series
best of both worlds


----------



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_last night i was thinking that I am going to run both an A/A IC and a A/W IC in series
best of both worlds









wont that just add a whole bunch more lag? and unessicary weight?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (FlightOfTheRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlightOfTheRabbit* »_
wont that just add a whole bunch more lag? and unessicary weight?

doubt it and if 20 lbs slows down my 500+whp car i have issues


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
doubt it and if 20 lbs slows down my 500+whp car i have issues
'
Its a cool idea but its just not needed. imo.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_'
Its a cool idea but its just not needed. imo.

think my Rallye IC will support the necessary cooling?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
think my Rallye IC will support the necessary cooling?

Sure why not


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
think my Rallye IC will support the necessary cooling?

no, get a big high flowing effcient fmic......make the most of your of your set-up


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (instg8r)*

Dibs on the rallye IC if you dont use it.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (jynssi)*

i have been piling up parts
here is a quick pic, should have more shortly


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I think that exhaust V-band is a weird size too. If im not mistaken, the guy from that thread i posted above had to mill down something to get a standard one to fit, or he had to order a special v-band from Holset (sorry i havnt read that thread in a while).


If it's at all similar to the HX30 you can get the parts you need (clamp + flanges+ the weird gasket) at a Cummings dealer. AFAIK Cummings owns holset, so most of these turbos appear on some diesel engine somewhere...


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (NJRrado)*

Any update on this project?
I picked up a HX52 for my sc300 (2jz) and it's a huge a_s turbo.. Thought I would snap some pics to compare, but you'll def get a good amount of lag spooling it on a 16v.. Are you doing a twin-scoll manifold on it - it would help..
HX52.. HX40pro.. HX35..








Holset 16cm2.. turbonetics .70a/r.. Holset 12cm2..








Holset 16cm2.. turbonetics .70a/r.. Holset 12cm2..








HX52.. HX40pro.. HX35..


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (vw_dred)*

If its good enough for a 9-12 liter diesel. its good enough for a 16v.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_Any update on this project?
I picked up a HX52 for my sc300 (2jz) and it's a huge a_s turbo.. Thought I would snap some pics to compare, but you'll def get a good amount of lag spooling it on a 16v.. Are you doing a twin-scoll manifold on it - it would help..

resuming progress soon, been working on finishing the shop first
yes twin scroll, yes burns collector, yes tubular manifold


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

waaay too big for your goals. Hell find a Precision 6057 and be done.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_










You need some serious headwork in order for your setup to even touch that compressor map, a rough look at it tells me that you need to make at least 170hp in N/A but probably most likely 200, a Kseries honda motor or a nice Bseries can use that turbo even though there's way better matches out there.
Keep in mind that the huge compressor wheel you have WILL have a huge turbine wheel, not the best combo for a good powerband.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Big A$$ turbo


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (killa)*

Don't forget, those holset mass flow numbers are not lbs/min. I forget what the actual conversion was, but I'm thinking it's somewhere around holset mass flow*.773 = lb/min flow. Holset mass flow is (kg/s)*sqrt(K/MPa)
So those Hx40's, reading 80 holset mass flow are about 62lb/min. Sounds about right the hx52 comes in about 89lb/min, equal to a gt42R.
With a proper twin-scroll manifold it should spool alright. 1.8 engines need not apply


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 7:47 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

im going to be more reasonable...ive got a holset hx30 and a 1.8 16v thats going in my GLI
Everyone needs to understand that not everyone can afford a precision or garrett. I got my hx30 rebuilt off of Ebay for 250 shipped. In theory it can flow enough for 500 hp, and should spool under 3500 rpm.
Ebay **** turbos go for the same price, and its a crap shoot on how long its gonna last. 
Holsets last thousands of miles with no issues, run 25 psi of boost everyday and lots of them come with anti-surge housings.
Garretts are nice and all, but $1000 for a gt28xx is excessive. Im sure the spool is nice, but a fast spooling turbo gets annoying after awhile. My friends 337 is nice, spools like a mother****er, but a hassle to drive smooth, and fast spool means lots of torque down low and smoking tires
Another buddy of mine has a kinetics kit on his vrt running 10lbs. Drive the car normal, and it drives like a normal vr6. Drive it like you stole it and spin it past 3300 rpm and it makes the perfect getaway car.

_Modified by Dave926 at 7:00 PM 2-7-2010_


_Modified by Dave926 at 7:00 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_waaay too big for your goals. Hell find a Precision 6057 and be done.

wanna bet? 500whp is daily power, i am looking for a bit more on weekends









_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_

You need some serious headwork in order for your setup to even touch that compressor map,

Already done


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_i have been piling up parts
here is a quick pic, should have more shortly


















Beautiful manifold.







Any idea of what it flows per runner?

Not to break up the thread, but what are some of the best cfm numbers on a 4 cyl engine seen? Anything in the 300 yet? Best that I can remember is 270 with 7-10 variance across the 4.


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi brilliantyellowg60
here som pics of my exhaust manifold
The turbo is GT4294R
Here is my project 
http://ktech.dk/forum_php/view...30b05


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sucks that there is no real way to shorten #4. Keeping a true twin scroll will definitely help out with spool.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_Don't forget, those holset mass flow numbers are not lbs/min. I forget what the actual conversion was, but I'm thinking it's somewhere around holset mass flow*.773 = lb/min flow. Holset mass flow is (kg/s)*sqrt(K/MPa)
So those Hx40's, reading 80 holset mass flow are about 62lb/min. Sounds about right the hx52 comes in about 89lb/min, equal to a gt42R.
With a proper twin-scroll manifold it should spool alright. 1.8 engines need not apply

_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 7:47 PM 2-7-2010_

I looked at the map and assumed lbs/min, since there was no unit next to the next, assuming that you are correct on not being lbs/min then this changes everything and it's not really that big of a turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good eye


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

Beautiful manifold.







Any idea of what it flows per runner?

Not to break up the thread, but what are some of the best cfm numbers on a 4 cyl engine seen? Anything in the 300 yet? Best that I can remember is 270 with 7-10 variance across the 4. 

These numbers change from bench to bench, i've heard of 235-240cfm out of stock 32mm valves, around 250-260cfm for .5mm over at 0.500" lift
I'll post my stuff in a few weeks


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (killa)*

Yeah, it's a huge housing. I mean, it was meant for box trucks and semis but it's a lot larger housing than need be.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I got my test rig almost all setup
need to get a couple mounts then i can start on the manifold


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

Seems Holset fever has hit the USA across all platforms. Good to see.
Here is an HX35 setup on ABF 16V from a few years ago:
http://www.16vt.com/projects/c....html
And here is the upgrade to HX40 PRO, which was worth the minor lag experienced:
http://www.16vt.com/projects/cordobaSX/


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Any recommendations on intake manifold?
Requirements:
must me functional
must look pretty









Racecraft


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Or check if the precision 6262 is available with a T4 divided. its a great turbo for cheap.

Kevin, last time I checked (about 6 months ago) they did not offer a divided T4 with the 6262, but that may have changed.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Mark Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_
Racecraft

bought a Racecraft one last year


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (pileofredparts)*

Any updates?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Any updates?

I got the motor mounted up, but I have been working on my garage
hope to have a welding table built within the next 2 weeks so i can start on the manifold


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Holset HX52 on a 16v? (pileofredparts)*

Your garage is looking nice!








Keep us posted. I really want to see more of the intake and turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Updates*

Any updates on this project?


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

vw_dred said:


> Any updates on this project?


 yes, manifold is tacked up 

should be welded by the weekend


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

i have a HX52 on a 16v


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wonder if it would spool before 5k?

Can you post your setup info in the holset user thread..trying to compile as much info. As possible


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Wonder if it would spool before 5k?
> 
> Can you post your setup info in the holset user thread..trying to compile as much info. As possible


probably right around there 

once i am done i will :thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

user "vw a1 g60t" makes 16v short runners. they are very nice and a good price. 

he has them listed on the forced induction classifieds.

EDIT: looks like you have one already


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

boost_addict said:


> user "vw a1 g60t" makes 16v short runners. they are very nice and a good price.
> 
> he has them listed on the forced induction classifieds.
> 
> EDIT: looks like you have one already


That 16v SRi looks like crap :facepalm:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

no offense but 750 out of a 16v for street use is straight stupid. 

/thread


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

pileofredparts said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_
> Racecraft
> 
> bought a Racecraft one last year


The racecraft manifold is a really nice piece :thumbup:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

boost_addict said:


> no offense but 750 out of a 16v for street use is straight stupid.
> 
> /thread


Thanks for your enlightening comments :sly::thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

seriously what do you really need 750 for? 4-500 is more than enough for the street. i only see extra trouble with A. breaking more stuff, B. trouble with more police.

no offense just my .02


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

well you can have your 500, thats nothing these days

I still want 700


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

boost_addict said:


> seriously what do you really need 750 for? 4-500 is more than enough for the street. i only see extra trouble with A. breaking more stuff, B. trouble with more police.
> 
> no offense just my .02


who cares? That attitude is why the vw community never progresses beyond bolt on parts and mail order tunes



pileofredparts said:


> well you can have your 500, thats nothing these days
> 
> I still want 700


props to you. Ever see the pic of the block that split in half from brazil (?). 1000hp and 10k it went at the intermediate shaft area.

There was a user on here years ago named spyro, using all kinds of custom parts was looking at major power (700+) and being able to daily it. H e was from greece iirc.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Bringing this back from the grave, hope to have it running within the month


----------

